

Why isn't there a Google Chrome app for surface 2? - wslh
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_programs/why-isnt-there-a-google-chrome-app-for-surface-2/ab304c64-c049-43a8-b359-a4ac69613e2d

======
sp332
Lol why would you ask Microsoft this question? It's Google's decision to make
an app or not.

